# Environmental FE CBT



## patattacka (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi Everyone!

First post, but I've been reading for a while. I am a non-engineer major (majored in Biochemistry with a BS). I will be taking the FE environmental this coming Saturday (10/18). I had considerably less time to prepare than I wish I did, but because I am taking this exam to qualify for an Air Force job, the longer I wait the less chance I have of getting the job (its either now or January). I have a review manual specifically for enviro by Kaplan (lots of errata in it, which can be very frustrating) which is updated for the CBT, and also I got the flashcards and practice exams from feprep.com, which I haven't gotten into much since I just got them.

Anyway, anyone else that has taken the enviro CBT, please give me some feedback. I am assuming it will be a lot of mass/energy balances, mixed in with fluid dynamics, some civil, and math, etc. FYI, I have alreay heavily familiarized myself with the reference manual and the specs provided by the NCEES. I am mostly just looking for exerience. From reading on here, a lot of Civil people have said that units are very tricky, and time management is a tricky lady.

Thanks a ton

Pat

Also, a shout out to MikeC for getting my account to work


----------



## patattacka (Oct 14, 2014)

Also, this question is for anyone:

Were there formulas you were expected to know that were not given or could not be derived from the equations in the reference manual? I am fimiliar with the equations in the manual, but since my background is mostly in the chemical areas and a lot of physiology/biology, I do not know much ridumentary engineering

Thanks


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 16, 2014)

Welcome to the board! In spite of having been a member here forever (as in years and years and years), I've never gotten around to taking my FE. So I'm not really speaking from first hand experience, however I think that you should definitely take a practice exam before going much further. This will give you a better idea of the type of questions you will be facing.

Also, there is a link somewhere around here with some videos made at texas A&amp;M that were free to download and reviewed each section of the exam... you can google Texas A &amp; M engineering review videos and a bunch of the different subjects will come up


----------



## patattacka (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks a lot, EG. Unfortunately I think it might be a little late for me to start watching youtube videos, I am going to just stick to the method I am now, while also taking lots of practice exams using fepreps quiz bank, which I enjoy. But I will check them out regardless, thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 16, 2014)

I don't know how the new computer-based test works but when you get to a problem if you don't immediately know the way to solve it just skip it and come back to it if you can


----------



## patattacka (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks Road Guy,

I know that alt+F on the new test will tag a question for later. I am going to only answer the easy parts first, then use the remainder of my time on the first half solving those. I'm fairly decent on standardized tests, but I am literally still learning new concepts days before the test, not a fun "review" if you ask me! Since I've started planning on taking this test, I have become a lot more interested in engineering and the whole concept of it and I wouldn't mind getting my masters in an engineering field.


----------



## patattacka (Oct 16, 2014)

By the way, where in CO are you? Just downstairs in Albuquerque, NM here.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 17, 2014)

patattacka said:


> I have become a lot more interested in engineering and the whole concept of it and I wouldn't mind getting my masters in an engineering field.




that happens to a lot of us


----------



## patattacka (Oct 18, 2014)

taking it tomorrow morning, wish me luck


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 18, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 20, 2014)

hope things are going smoothly!


----------



## patattacka (Apr 15, 2015)

Just FYI, I passed the second time around!! I found out this morning, pretty excited. The chances for me to pass were super low, 36%, based on the fact that I am a non-engineer major taking the test for a second time. See stats here: http://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/Squared-20141.pdf

If you have failed once, keep trying! Be diligent and take it seriously!


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 15, 2015)

patattacka said:


> Just FYI, I passed the second time around!! I found out this morning, pretty excited. The chances for me to pass were super low, 36%, based on the fact that I am a non-engineer major taking the test for a second time. See stats here: http://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/Squared-20141.pdf
> 
> If you have failed once, keep trying! Be diligent and take it seriously!


Congrats!!

Time to think about the PE now.


----------



## patattacka (Apr 15, 2015)

Can I become a PE without an EBET degree?


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 15, 2015)

depends on the state. if allowed it usually will require lots more years experience


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 15, 2015)

patattacka said:


> Can I become a PE without an EBET degree?


That's a good question. You would have to call your board, but you may not be able to.

edit:

Here's an older thread about that issue: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=19351


----------



## patattacka (Apr 15, 2015)

"2)

the applicant is not certified as an engineer intern and has at least one of the following
:
(a)
received a bachelor’s degree in an engineering discipline recognized by the
board from a board-approved engineering curriculum and has twelve years of engineering experience subsequent to receiving the degree
;
(b)
received a master's degree in an engineering discipline recognized by the board from a board-approved engineering curriculum and has at least six years of engineering experience subsequent to receiving the degree; or

© received a doctorate degree in an engineering dis cipline recognized by the board from a board approved engineering curriculum and has at least four years of engineering experience subsequent to receiving the degree"

The above is from New Mexico^

So since I can't be an EIT without a ABET degree, my only other option is getting a master's or PhD, both of which essentially require a BS in engineering because of the core requirements (math, physics, etc). So esentially...no. Which is too bad, I showed by the test that I am capable the same as someone else who has a degree (minus references and the like, of course). I'm not bitter about this in the least because I completely understant why engineers need to be held to very high standards. Since taking the journey to passing the FE, I have a deep found respect for the professionality of engineering and why it is important to uphold high standards for public safety and the like. Would have been nice to have the option!


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 15, 2015)

All well.

But again, congrats on passing the FE!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 15, 2015)

then why did you take the FE?


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 15, 2015)

just curious


----------



## patattacka (Apr 20, 2015)

snickerd3 said:


> then why did you take the FE?!


Good question! Because I felt like it!

No, not really  . I am trying to get into military in the Guard. bioenvironmental engineering requires either a BS in engineering or a science degree plus passing the FE. So you know which route I took  Took me about 7 months total. Totally self taught, had never even thought of engineering prior to this. But now I really love the field, so it was a good thing even if I don't get into the military (yes there is a still a chance I won't qualify even with passing the exam)


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 20, 2015)

Good for you Pat and good luck with your next step in life.


----------



## patattacka (Apr 21, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Good for you Pat and good luck with your next step in life.


Thanks Matt. That statement, followed by your signature made me laugh. On a side note, my next step is losing 15 lbs to qualify medically. Gotta lose that marriage weight !


----------



## Blue 8 (Apr 29, 2015)

Pat kudos to you. I work for the Air Guard and I never knew that CE would allow you to qualify with an FE. That's a huge accomplishment. Congrats!


----------

